# Ybor Herf this summer



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Ok guys and gals ill be headed home for vaca this summer to sarasota fla. Last time I was home I met up with shawn (oldsmo) and had a blast in Ybor city. For those of you that do not know of ybor here is a link to it. Its pretty much cigar heaven in the U.S. Ybor City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. I was hoping get together with as many peeps as possible and have a cigar knowledge filled day. The dates im good for are 30 June- 13 July. Last november when I met shawn we got a chance to hangout with most of the fuente family at tampa sweethearts and drink great beer at the tampa brewing company brewhouse which also included a tour from the master brewer. PM me if interested and we can get this goin!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I know there is plenty of FL BOTL who want to herf with shawn and myself! Done be scared!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh, 

I know there are a few of us that are going to get together in Orlando near the end of August during the IPCPR show that is being hosted there. Just a bit of food for thought. I doubt I'd be able to make it before Aug. Sorry bud.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I wish I could make it for that, why cant I just be paid to be on vaca haha


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Ok here is the some finalised details. The herf wil take place on 3 July. We will be meeting at the King Corona Cigars | Historic Ybor City for coffee and a smoke. I plan on being there between 8-9 but a solid time can be agreed on as the date gets closer. After our smoke we will head over to tampa sweethearts to hopefully get a tour of the old factory and check out there shop. For those that have never been it is not a typical cigar shop as it has only the lobby for the company. No worries though as the Fuente family is very accomadating and will discuss every smoke in detail. If we are lucky like Shawn and I were we can meet Arturo Jr. After that we will be heading to the Columbia Restaurant - Ybor City, Tampa - Florida's Oldest Restaurant for lunch and cigars. I was thinking we can all make a decision after lunch on what to do next. I know most of the small shops have hand rollers inside and it would be cool to check them out. We can also visit the ybor cigar musuem. I know Shawn and myself plan on going to Tampa Brewing company to refill our growlers from last Nov's herf. Please let me know if you have anything to add.


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Josh,

I'm definitely in. King Corona is a great place, and I love Ybor in general. Let's make sure to get the Fuente family in on this ASAP because I would love to spend some time with them. 

Clancy,

Is the IPCPR show open to the public? I would like to get up there and hang out with you guys.

-Dave


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

P.S. No smoking at the Columbia since they have no outdoor seating and fla is a no smoking indoor state. The food is worth it though so im still down to go.


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

The Columbia has excellent food. I eat at the one on St. Armands all the time.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah Josh! Come on Gents - the tour guide is calling!! The more the merrier!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

mxracercam said:


> Josh,
> 
> I'm definitely in. King Corona is a great place, and I love Ybor in general. Let's make sure to get the Fuente family in on this ASAP because I would love to spend some time with them.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, no. It's a retailer, manufacturer, and press only type deal. I'll be spending my eve's in Ellenton, just outside of Tampa, and commuting to the show for a day or two before taking a couple of days to myself just to go smoke and drink in the Florida sun.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bad Finger said:


> Unfortunately, no. It's a retailer, manufacturer, and press only type deal. I'll be spending my eve's in Ellenton, just outside of Tampa, and commuting to the show for a day or two before taking a couple of days to myself just to go smoke and drink in the Florida sun.


And getting together with me!


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Bad Finger said:


> Unfortunately, no. It's a retailer, manufacturer, and press only type deal. I'll be spending my eve's in Ellenton, just outside of Tampa, and commuting to the show for a day or two before taking a couple of days to myself just to go smoke and drink in the Florida sun.


I live just south of Ellington. There's a B&M there that usually has really good prices.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

mxracercam said:


> I live just south of Ellington. There's a B&M there that usually has really good prices.


What is this b&m you speak of? I'm just south in Port Charlotte and wouldn't mind a road trip...

:stoked: for herfin in Ybor


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

jaysalti said:


> What is this b&m you speak of? I'm just south in Port Charlotte and wouldn't mind a road trip...
> 
> :stoked: for herfin in Ybor


Tobacco Depot. It's in that little plaza right next to the outlets. Let me know if you come up, we can grab a smoke and a beer!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

mxracercam said:


> Tobacco Depot. It's in that little plaza right next to the outlets. Let me know if you come up, we can grab a smoke and a beer!


Really? I'll have to check it out next time I make it down to the rink. I never knew there was a shop there.


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

BMack said:


> Really? I'll have to check it out next time I make it down to the rink. I never knew there was a shop there.


Yup! Right next to the golf shop and the swim shop. Same goes for you... lmk when you come down!


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

mxracercam said:


> Tobacco Depot. It's in that little plaza right next to the outlets. Let me know if you come up, we can grab a smoke and a beer!


Ah! There must be two. I've been to the one near Panara plenty of times to snag some of my snus when the stash is low. They do have very fair pricing there. Grabbed a LFD Chisel and a few others at a good price. Will def let you know when I get up there next... I'm due a road trip.


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

jaysalti said:


> Ah! There must be two. I've been to the one near Panara plenty of times to snag some of my snus when the stash is low. They do have very fair pricing there. Grabbed a LFD Chisel and a few others at a good price. Will def let you know when I get up there next... I'm due a road trip.


There's a few of them. But this one seems to be a little better than the rest, as they seem to have a much better selection than the others I've been to. It must have something to do with all the tourists that come through there. I stopped by there last night and met a group of people from England. They videotaped themselves talking to me. lol.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Im glad to see we may have a nice crew goin!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

a little birdie :gossip: told me that there may be a very special treat on this herf :hug: ??? course you wont know if you dont go?? :evil:


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Any of you fine botl down southward (Port Charlotte/Sarasota) interested in a car pool, please let me know. We can iron out the details as the date approaches


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

You can ride up with me if you like. I live right off of exit 217B


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

mxracercam said:


> You can ride up with me if you like. I live right off of exit 217B


Most excellent!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> a little birdie :gossip: told me that there may be a very special treat on this herf :hug: ??? course you wont know if you dont go?? :evil:


Better now give away anything shawn....


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Just FYI... This article has addresses and directions to all the factories

Tour the cigar factories when you are in Tampa - Tampa Bay Cigar | Examiner.com


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> a little birdie :gossip: told me that there may be a very special treat on this herf :hug: ??? course you wont know if you dont go?? :evil:


It's true. I'm giving out free hugs to all who attend.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

One month away!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry for the silly question but what is Herf?


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

A herf is a gathering of BOTL/SOTl for a day of smoking and bonding. Its always an awesome time and usually involves bombing and maybe a lil drinking


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Getting closer, gents!


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Tick tock Tick tock!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Glad to see some botl excited! Shawn loves swishers if anyone wants to bomb him....lol


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

I got a box of swishers burnin a hole in my pocket... any itinerary made official yet?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Let's just make sure to include AM/PM so we don't have another mix up...some of us are used to get togethers starting at 10PM, not 10AM, haha.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

I was planning to leave bradenton at 0700 to be at king corona by 0800 when they open to start the day with a few cafe con leches and a smoke. Figured we would all meet there ( no rush) then move on once we are all ready. I wanna goto a few breweries as well in the afternoon. Make it a cigar and beer day lol.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

damn this sounds like a blast but i wont be able to make. i am all the way in miami and its a few days before i leave on my honeymoon 
trying to save the extra pennies. wish it was closer. next year, i will def try to join you guys!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> damn this sounds like a blast but i wont be able to make. i am all the way in miami and its a few days before i leave on my honeymoon
> trying to save the extra pennies. wish it was closer. next year, i will def try to join you guys!!!


Oscar? It's like 4 hours? Were talking only one day. It aint gonna get any closer brother!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> I was planning to leave bradenton at 0700 to be at king corona by 0800 when they open to start the day with a few cafe con leches and a smoke. Figured we would all meet there ( no rush) then move on once we are all ready. I wanna goto a few breweries as well in the afternoon. Make it a cigar and beer day lol.


Looks like I'll be driving in that morning also. Don't know if I'll make it by 8AM but I'll try to be there as close as I can to that ... in the MORNING Brian - LOL


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Just glad you can make it shawn.. Should be a great time with plenty of smokes and beer at the TBBC!!!!


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

I just realized this is on a Tuesday..... why is it during the week??


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

cause Wed is the 4th and most people are off so they can recover, and participate in family commitments. If anyone wants to set up something for the weekend go for it?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

8 IN THE MORNING?! You guys are slave drivers!


----------



## liosisc (Jun 24, 2012)

brand new to this board, but not to cigars. i used to herf with the guys on cigar utopia "don't hold that against me" usally in ft. luaderdale/ miami area. I recently moved and have no one to herf with. I get you guys are gettin together at corona in orlando, just wondering when, and if I could join?


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

we are actually together at king corona cigar lounge in ybor city then going to a few places.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

4 days away! Lets start a roll call up so we know how who is goin! Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Josh I will definitely be there. Probably driving over in the AM. Will try to leave here as early as possible. Should be there no later than 10AM = meeting at King Coronas, right.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I was kind of hoping to make it over, but it is not going to happen. Damn job interviews!


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

Josh, what time are you guys going over to Tampa Sweethearts? I can't take the entire day off, but maybe I can do the tour and lunch.


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm waiting on final verification that I can get that day off. I've put in for it, but we have some deadline and error edits that may need attention. So far it's looking good though, and I am certainly planning on it


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Guys while at King Corona try the Nicaraguan Sueño if you haven't yet.



joshbhs04 said:


> I was planning to leave bradenton at 0700 to be at *king corona by 0800 when they open to start the day with a few cafe con leches and a smoke.* Figured we would all meet there ( no rush) then move on once we are all ready. I wanna goto a few breweries as well in the afternoon. Make it a cigar and beer day lol.


----------



## mxracercam (Mar 26, 2012)

I was just up there today. They have some Opus in stock, which is nice.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Ok, So I can figure out who ill be waiting for at the king corona lounge ill start a list. I am going to try to be there around 8:00-8:30. Cant wait to see you all!


1. Joshbhs04


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

The more the merrier!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Joshbhs04
2. Oldmso54 (just before 10am)


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

1. Joshbhs04
2. Oldmso54 (just before 10am) 
3. BMack 10-11am


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

1. Joshbhs04
2. Oldmso54 (just before 10am) 
3. BMack 10-11am
4. jaysalti 10ish


----------

